# OT: Who are some of your favorite posters on here?



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

I know that I'm new but, I've been observing some of the post and found that I like certain posters.


CBobbyb
OneBadLt123
Tracielovescomets


These are a few..........:smile:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

gotta respect the mods.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Well I don't really talk to anyone on here anymore. However, I've always liked

Yao Mania
MRC (don't know why since we really never actually talked)
Pimped Out
Cbobby(talk to him on the "stros board)
Tracielovescomets(for obvious reasons)
kisstherim
4_ever_bball_fan


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Call me crazy but, testiclescientist makes me laugh with alot of his thoughts.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

The ones I talk to most in threads are my faves...

Yao Mania
Pimped Out
Cbobbyb
kisstherim
Demiloy
Cornholio
jworth
=rondo=
chn353
Mr. Roger's Cardigan

ummm I know I am forgetting people...
but yall know who loves ya!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ballscientist
Ming_7_6
Yao Chairman/Chairman Yao/Yao Chair Man…/whatever


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

the mods
hayesfan 
cornoholio for his great game threads
reno2000
CBobbyb
jworth
kiss the rim

sorry if i forgot ny1

added on
Demiloy
Hakeem "the dream"


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> cornoholio for his great game threads


Just so you know, percentagewise, I have a better record than he does.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Definitely....BALLSCIENTIST!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Just so you know, percentagewise, I have a better record than he does.


lol really?.. i didnt join BBB till recently so i mighta missed ur posts..


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol really?.. i didnt join BBB till recently so i mighta missed ur posts..


 I have made approximately 300 posts since you joined. 

I'm insulted.  :wink:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ive changed my post .. its kinda of an update

and i didnt wanna offend demiloy


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i like EverYBody..... FrEE REP 2 ALL!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

AmazingGrace said:


> I know that I'm new but, I've been observing some of the post and found that I like certain posters.
> 
> 
> CBobbyb
> ...





Yay! :clap:


Cometsbiggestfan(No need to expalin why)
4_ever_bball_fan(Cool lady)
Yao Mania(Nicest dude on here :wink
kisstherim(Respect his post)
MRC(The first person I met on here 3 years ago)



Honorable mentions
Ball Scientist( funny as heck)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ballscientist plainly because he has a bullet lodged in his head


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Cool idea for a thread.

Well in my opinion the Houston board on bbb.net is really friendly with lots of cool posters. I have to give special mention to kisstherim who I've bothered a few times via PM to find out if games are on cctv5.

But when it comes to game analysis, Mr Roger's Cardigan owns everybody really.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And I love you all too


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow this thread is really coming along.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't say they're any Houston posters I don't like. Got respect for everyone on here.

I've been to several boards in the past but I have never been able to actually talk and read intelligently about the Rockets with several other people. Hopefully that says something.

P.S. Thanks for the love, those of you who have mentioned me.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Just so you know, percentagewise, I have a better record than he does.


C'mon, man. We're in tank-mode and I'm still making threads. Obviously you have a better record. :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

nobody mentions my name? what's wrong with you guys? just kiddin', I love every girls on this borad, and I ment every girl. lol. Boy's too, however not that kinda love, you know what i am saying, I think the conversation is going the wrong way. Anyway, No fighting guys, keep it peaceful here. Love 4 ever.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> C'mon, man. We're in tank-mode and I'm still making threads. Obviously you have a better record. :biggrin:


 I'm smarter, that's why I'm not making the threads. :wink:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I'm smarter, that's why I'm not making the threads. :wink:


I'm sticking with the team even in their worst moments. :headbang: 

It's weird I've made more of a Rockets fan when they suck.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> I'm sticking with the team even in their worst moments. :headbang:
> 
> It's weird I've made more of a Rockets fan when they suck.


losing does that. i became an astros fan while they were losing 2 years ago.


----------

